

Show HN: A simple social "Magic 8 Ball" app - Eight - safetyscissors

Hi Everyone,<p>Whyday has come and gone and I was toying around with a simple app (I know its late, but what the hell). Eight is a social eight ball, which uses random people on twitter to answer your questions. Users either vote yes or no, or ask questions. I mostly used this app to learn about oauth and a bit of sinatra.<p>I hope you folks have some fun :)<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.<p>URL: eightapp.safetyscissors.co
======
safetyscissors
Sorry folks. Here is the alternative link: eightapp.heroku.com

------
aymeric
eightapp.heroku.com/list gives a server error...

------
bmelton
"This webpage is not available"

